# Some things never change...



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

Wicket is all grown up, but she's still the same silly puppy


----------



## pekelover (Jun 3, 2012)

Awwwwww. My girls lay like that all the time, so tempting to not wake them up when they are sleeping by rubbing their bellies!


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh gosh, Wicket used to sleep so hard when she was a puppy, I could do the funniest things to her and she wouldn't wake up. I used to do all her grooming while she was asleep. This puppy slept through haircuts, nail cuttings and filings, even slept through me plucking the hair out of her ears, LOL. Like a rock I say.


----------



## pekelover (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow! Mine have a sixth sense if I even think about clipping their nails! LOL they don't mind baths or being brushed though!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wicket sure did change in color like you mentioned in another thread. She still is such a cute little thing!  Blu Boy and Eddee sleep like that quite often ... no much for Leeo when he slept ... and never for Abbylynn.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Awwwww, cute, Holly quite often sleeps like that.


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> Wicket sure did change in color like you mentioned in another thread. She still is such a cute little thing!  Blu Boy and Eddee sleep like that quite often ... no much for Leeo when he slept ... and never for Abbylynn.


Thanks for the compliment  My boyfriend was so upset when he found out she was slowly turning white. He wanted a black puppy, and Wicket was pretty black with some dark beige when we first got her. He still loves her, but he loves the color black too. I tried to keep the black fur as long as I could, but then she hit the tangle stage and I had to shave it all off, lol.


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

pekelover said:


> Wow! Mine have a sixth sense if I even think about clipping their nails! LOL they don't mind baths or being brushed though!!


Pekingeses were dogs of royalty, so I think they really enjoy the pampering when it comes to be brushed and lavished  I really tried hard to desensitize her to every part of the grooming process. I would poke and prod her all the time, lol. I even would pinch the tips her claws very lightly and give her a treat to get her use to the clipper. She still doesn't really like getting her nails cut, but she'll sit still for it. The absolute thing she hates is getting her ears clean, and will actually put up a fight where as everything else she just lets me do it. The fight doesn't last long though, lol.


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

This is Wicket at 2 months, she was even more black than the picture above. We don't have that many good pictures of her before this age, but she was even blacker then.








This one was at 8 months, her fur was finally long enough for a top knot. This was right before she hit the tangle stage. I really liked her look when she had the black fur. She looks so Shih Tzu here we weren't even sure if she had any Pekingese in her at all.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow! What a difference! Wicket looks pure bred in the bottom photo to me. I beg to see Pom either. :/

She sure is a cutie!  I have heard of different breeds changing colors as they mature ... but am not schooled on which ones.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> I have heard of different breeds changing colors as they mature ... but am not schooled on which ones.


I think a number of dogs do, including Cairn terriers - these pics show Hamish at 12 weeks then a few years later


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

mcdavis said:


> I think a number of dogs do, including Cairn terriers - these pics show Hamish at 12 weeks then a few years later
> 
> View attachment 34290
> View attachment 34289


Awwww, so cute! He looks like one of those toy wind up dogs at 12 weeks xD


----------



## pekelover (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow! Wicket looked just like a Pekingese in the first picture and just like a Shih Tzu in the second! Juicy has lightened up a lot since she was a puppy too, her pictures from her breeder she was much darker! I had to post a pic of her sleeping on her back as a puppy....too cute! Wicket looks a lot like her as a puppy (in the first picture anyway) 









She still sleeps like that!!


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

pekelover said:


> Wow! Wicket looked just like a Pekingese in the first picture and just like a Shih Tzu in the second! Juicy has lightened up a lot since she was a puppy too, her pictures from her breeder she was much darker! I had to post a pic of her sleeping on her back as a puppy....too cute! Wicket looks a lot like her as a puppy (in the first picture anyway)
> View attachment 34291
> 
> 
> ...


Omg that's so cute, they look so alike, lol. You need to post more pictures  Wicket's pekingese traits have come back a little now that she's older. Her shih tzu mom was pretty huge, so I guess her pekingese father was smaller. Wicket is much smaller than her mom, her face is flatter than a shih tzu but has more of a snout than a pekingese (no folds). Her legs, especially her back legs, are a little bowed like a pekingese, and she snorts and makes grumbly noises like a peke but not as much. She has really soft shih tzu hair on most parts of her body except for between her shoulders and at her rump near the base of her tail. There the fur is a little coarser like a peke. Wicket has that noticeable "mane" on the neck and shoulders like a pekingese. Her coat is also a little bit wavy, another shih tzu trait, lol.


----------



## pekelover (Jun 3, 2012)

The first and last are of Juicy and the middle is Sassy.


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

Photo dump!! I was very relentless with the camera, lol.

It was a very hot day, so we tried to cool Wicket off with the A/C




























Christmas dress! Sadly, Wicket wasn't allowed to go to any of the family parties. People with dog allergies. Though technically, she's supposed to be hypoallergenic.








Sneaky little bugger lol.


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

pekelover said:


> View attachment 34298
> View attachment 34299
> View attachment 34300
> 
> ...


Wow, Juicy changed a lot too. I like the water picture  Do you plan to shave them for the summer?


----------



## pekelover (Jun 3, 2012)

She is so adorable! She looks tiny! How much does she weigh? Juicy is 6 1/2 pounds and is 6 months old, we were told she will likely be under ten pounds.....but the girl loves to eat! lol (only home cooked food though! Have yet to find a canned or dry food she will eat!! grrrr, just ordered Honest Kitchen though and am hoping it works!) Sassy is 3 months old and is 3 1/2 pounds. 
I had to throw in a pcture of Juicy in the tub  you can see how bowed her legs are!!









She looks as if she is asking me "why?"


----------



## pekelover (Jun 3, 2012)

No, We want to keep her fur long, unless of course it becomes an issue where they are uncomfortable. We walk them early in the am and late in the evening to avoid the heat (since it has gotten warm) and we always have the ac on in the house and in the car when they are with us.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Wicket said:


> This is Wicket at 2 months, she was even more black than the picture above. We don't have that many good pictures of her before this age, but she was even blacker then.
> View attachment 34285
> 
> 
> ...


Sooooooo adorable


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

These little ones are toooo cute!

mcdavis ... I was reading up on Cairns because I believe Eddee has some in him .... too bad I didn't get to see him as a pup to know if he used to be black and turned brindle.

You need to take more pictures of all these little guys! They are eye candy! Lol!


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

pekelover said:


> She is so adorable! She looks tiny! How much does she weigh? Juicy is 6 1/2 pounds and is 6 months old, we were told she will likely be under ten pounds.....but the girl loves to eat! lol (only home cooked food though! Have yet to find a canned or dry food she will eat!! grrrr, just ordered Honest Kitchen though and am hoping it works!) Sassy is 3 months old and is 3 1/2 pounds.
> I had to throw in a pcture of Juicy in the tub  you can see how bowed her legs are!!
> 
> View attachment 34301
> ...


Wicket always gives me that looks, so sad, lol. When she was younger she used to protest verbally, and would go "eeeeerr weeeeerrrrr eeeerrrr". I would tell her, "Oh puppy I know! Life is so unfair! Mommy is sooo cruuel". Hard to describe in text, but super funny in real life. Wicket is about 10lbs, give or take half a pound. We're still working off that Buddha belly from winter, lol.


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

I call these: *The Many Angry Faces of Wicket*






















































You can see it in her eyes... she's plotting some diabolical plan to annihilate me, lol.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe .... precious!!!  ... even if she is plotting. Lol!


----------

